# Nasty - hot prune juice



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

This stuff is very nasty,BUT it works!







I haven't had a bm in 5 days







So I decided to drink some hot prune juice. after the first drink my stomach started turning so I sat here for a min and took another drink. I thought I was gonna throw up from the taste.I started drinking some ice water and with in 10 min I had to go







This stuff taste awful to me but it works! Hope this helps someone. "if it's not life itself it's my bowels"lol


----------



## Olga (Mar 20, 2002)

amygurl--I used to eat prunes coming out the ears and they worked but no longer. Just this week I bought a bottle of prune juice and it's cooling in my frig at this very minute.







I'm hoping it helps us both! Good luck to you!


----------



## Elizabeth Bucchieri (Jan 24, 2002)

Hello,I too drink prune juice chilled with a hot cup of coffee as a chaser. Wait a few hours, stomach starts to girgle, and then it happens. I only do this when I have not had a bm for a few days...I can tell when it is needed. My stomach feels bloated and I get a horrible headache and cannot eat a thing until I evacuate. Hope the prune juice helps you out, warm or chilled. I also take stool softners every other day to help out with hard, dry stools. I know it sounds gross. Thanks for listening....Elizabeth Good Luck to you


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

hi amygurlI love hot prune juice!! I boil some dried prunes with some water, let the prune get really soggy and eat that with toast, soak your toast in the hot prune juice. Extremely yummy. O.K. maybe i'm weird!


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

ok! I think I really am gonna throw up now


----------

